# TwinCat mit Step 7 vergleichbar?



## Gerri (16 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe schon desöfteren kleinere Steuerungen mit TwinCat geschrieben. Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch nie genug Vertrauen gehabt, TwinCat auch für grössere Steuerungen zu verwenden. 

Gibt es irgendwelche Vor bzw Nachteile der beiden Anbieter die mir bei den nächsten Projekten die Entscheidung abnehmen könnte mich für ein System (nicht) zu entscheiden. 

Aus meinen Erfahrungen heraus finde ich, dass Step7 übersichtlicher ist und einfacher zu handhaben, was remanente Variablen und indirekte Adressierungen betrifft (z.B. Datenbausteine, Adressregister..).


----------



## zotos (16 Februar 2009)

Gerri schrieb:


> ...
> Aus meinen Erfahrungen heraus finde ich, dass Step7 übersichtlicher ist und einfacher zu handhaben, was remanente Variablen und indirekte Adressierungen betrifft (z.B. Datenbausteine, Adressregister..).



Das erinnert mich stark an:


			
				Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis schrieb:
			
		

> Menschen glauben immer die intelligentesten Wesen auf der Erde zu sein, weil sie ja Städte bauen, Kriege führen und Digitaluhren haben. Lustigerweise sehen sich die Delfine aus den selben Gründen als intelligenter als die Menschen an.


----------



## asci25 (16 Februar 2009)

Hallo Gerri,

prinzipiell ist es so: "Alle kochen nur mit Wasser"

Welches System jemand am liebsten nimmt, hängt von persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Welches System zum Einsatz kommt, oft von den Kundenvorgaben. Und den Kosten.

Siemens, das ist das klassische System. Das kennt jeder, damit kann "jeder" arbeiten. Twincad oder besser Codesys kann da noch nicht auf eine so breite Akzeptanz setzen.

Beide Systeme, meine Einschätzung, laufen annähernd gleich stabil oder oder unsicher (je nach Betrachtungsrichtung).

Ich kann jetzt schon den Protest hören: Die Twincad-Runtime läuft auf einen Windows-PC und das kann nicht annähernd stabil sein...

An alle Skeptiker: Heute nimmt keiner mehr Windows 98 mehr, oder? Abgesehen davon, daß ein W2k-System (oder XP) einigermaßen stabil läuft - Ich habe gesehen, was bei einem W2k-Blue-Screen passiert: Die Twincad-Runtime lief stabil weiter. Warum, da könnt Ihr euch bei www.beckhoff.de informieren...  (Stichwort: 2. Scheduler)   So zurück zum Thema

Ein Endscheidungspunkt, der gerade bei größeren Anlagen immer zu Beckhoff führt, sind die Kosten. Man spart sich unter anderem die Hardware CPU.

Die Beckhoff Embedded-Rechner CX 1020 und 1030 sind vom Preis-Leistungsverältnis unschlagbar. 12 Servoachsen sind für die noch kein Problem. 

Ein weiterer Vorteil für Beckhoff ist die einfache unkomplizierte Entwicklungsumgebung (my favorite
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Man kann da schon lange !Instanzen! beobachten - Versuchs mal mit Siemens
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Naja bis zu Step 7 V5.4 SP3.1. Seit SP4 hat Siemens so etwas ähnliches (Beobachten mit Aufrufpfad) - das steckt wohl aber noch in den Kinderschuhen. 

Ein Nachteil beim Twincad kann sein: Man braucht Hochsprachenkennisse. Und es gibt keine Pointer. Die braucht man dort aber auch nicht. Variablenstrukturen (Ähnlich UDT's bei Siemens) sind sowieso viel genialer. 

Indirekt addressieren? Array-Felder sind beim Twincad um Lichtjahre einfacher zu händeln als bei Siemens in AWL, KOP oder FUP. Lediglich das SCL von Siemens kommt mit Array's gut zurecht. Bei Beckhoff heist die Sprache ST und man fragt sich, wer wohl bei wem abgeschaut hat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Im Twincad ist eine Mini-Visualisierung mit eingebaut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Du kannst Servo-Motoren testweise steuern ohne eine Byte Programmcode
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Man kann sogar einzelne Parameter in Umrichtern (herstellerübergreifend) ändern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Der Hammer: Variablen-TRACING für 8 Variablen. Wo bitteschön gibt es denn so etwas bei Siemens ohne teure Zusatzsoftware?

Da der Kunde (zu) oft entscheidet, arbeite ich mehr mit dem Siemens-Manager und Siemens-Steuerungen. Trotzdem würde ich immer Beckhoff vorziehen.

Remanenz: Also auch da ist Beckhoff - tut mir wirklich leid- einfach besser. Neben remanenten Daten, die ich eigentlich nie nutze, gibt es noch persisstente. Das geniale ist: Die liegen als Datei auf der Festplatte. Wenn Du mal die Hardware wechselst, nimmst Du einfach diese Datei mit - fertig. Kein Verlusst wegen Batterieausfall oder Speicher crash (selten).

Hardwarewechsel: Pluspunkt für Beckhoff, da man sich am PC-Standard orientiert. Du kannst da auch in 10 Jahren sicher sein, das alles noch passt. Geht bei Siemens nicht. Das ist dann oft sehr teuer alte Komponenten zu beschaffen.

Übrigens, in Twincad-Programmen würde ich keine Merker definieren. Die machen das Programm nur unübersichtlich. Wozu gibts adressfreie Variablen?

Bei Siemens find ich den Dialog "gehe zu Verwendungsstelle" besser, da er als eigenständiges Programm aggiert. Wenn man zu zweit an einem Projekt arbeitet, ist das bei Siemens einfacher zu handhaben, da man unabhängiger ist. Was mich zu Beispiel bei Siemens absolut nervt ist, die Bausteine müssen fehlerfrei sein, um sie speichern zu können. So'n Blödsinn.

Die Programmiersoftware Twincad ist kostenlos, man bezahlt nur für die Runtime. Klarer Vorteil für Beckhoff.

Echtzeit (<1ms): davon träumt Siemens. Beckhoff garantiert. Eine VIPA, wenn man auf den Simatic-Manager nicht verzichten will, läuft schneller.

Nachteil von Beckhoff-System (je nach Anlagenkonfiguration): Wenn das Windows mal abgestürzt ist und man den Rechner neu starten möchte, muss man die Anlage abschalten (nur noch mit Hardware-Element möglich).

Zykluszeit: Twincad liegt mit den 4 CPU's 4x im µs-Bereich. Ich hatte mal einen Incremental-Geber Auswertung geschrieben. Die lief in einem eigenen Zyklus von 50µs. und obwohl der Schlitten auf 10m mit sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit hin und her raste, ist mir nie ein Increment verloren gegangen! Das tut der heute noch.

Schrittkettenprogrammierung: Siemens - Lass es. Beckhoff - hhhhmmmm.

Fazit: Ich kann beides empfehlen, würde aber immer Beckhoff vorziehen.

Schönen Abend noch!

Enrico


----------



## zotos (16 Februar 2009)

asci25 schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Nachteil beim Twincad kann sein: Man braucht Hochsprachenkennisse. Und es gibt keine Pointer. Die braucht man dort aber auch nicht. Variablenstrukturen (Ähnlich UDT's bei Siemens) sind sowieso viel genialer.
> ...



Wie TwinCAT kann keine Pointer? CoDeSys kann das ;o)

Aber TwinCAT zum Glück auch: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcplccontrol/html/tcplcctrl_pointer.htm


----------



## asci25 (16 Februar 2009)

OK, es heist Pointer. Aber es ist nicht das Gleiche, mit dem Siemens täglich User in den intelektuellen Wahnsinn treibt: 
- Pointer zur speicherindirekten Adressierung
- Bereichsinterne, registerindirekte Adressierung
- Bereichsübergreifende, registerindirekte Adressierung

Ich benutze es nur, um über das AR2 auf Array-Felder in Instantz-DB's zugreifen zu können oder wenn die Kommunikationsbreite eines SFC14/15 nicht ausreicht.

MfG


----------



## Gerri (17 Februar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich stark an:


 ...
Ein kleiner Phillosph...
Wenn ich genug über TwinCat wissen würde, würde ich dann fragen?
Wozu denkst du gibts es dieses Forum? Sicher nicht um dein Ego aufzublasen Nietzsche.

Tut mir leid, aber du neigst öfter dazu, andere runter zu machen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2009)

@asci,
ich muß da mal eine kleine Lanze für Siemens brechen.
Siemens hat auch PC Bassierende Steuerungen, da sind
Zykluszeiten kleiner <1ms üblich.

Auch wenn ich ich WinCC (flexible) hasse, aber etwas vergleichbares
hat Beckhoff nicht. Das ist auch der grund warum wir es nicht einsetzen.

Klar jetzt kommt das Argument mach doch die Oberfläche mit
einer Hochsprache. Aber da gibt es keine beschränkungen, man
kann einfach alles machen und das betrachte ich als Nachteil.
Wer blickt später da noch durch wenn der Kollege wilde scripte
geschrieben hat.

Die Verbreitung von Siemens ist natürlich auch ein Argument.
Wenn wir zum Kunden fahren und sagen wir bauen Siemens ein,
nicken die recht schnell. Beckhoff hat einfach noch nicht den
bekanntheitsgrad erreicht.

Aber Trotzdem mus ich sagen das System von Beckhoff ist schon
klasse...irgendwann haben die uns auch...die sitzen nur 5KM von uns
entfernt...

gruß Helmut

PS. bitte zerfleischt mich jetzt nicht...


----------



## zotos (17 Februar 2009)

@Gerri: Ich vermute Du hast das Zitat nicht richtig verstanden.

Es ging darum das die Dinge die Du als Vorteil von Step7 angemerkt hast für andere deutliche Nachteile an Step7 sind.

PS: Du erwartest aber nun hoffentlich nicht das ich mich bei Dir entschuldige, nur weil Du was in den falschen Hals bekommen hast.


----------



## Gerri (17 Februar 2009)

Nein, erwarte ich nicht. 

Hab nur mal ein paar Kommentare von dir gelesen und mir damals so natürlich eine Meinung von dir gebildet...

D'ehre


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Februar 2009)

Ist TwinCat besser als Step7? Radio Eriwan: Im Prinzip ja, aber...

Remanenz:
Bezüglich der Remanenz finde ich das Konzept bei den neuen S7-300 die beste Lösung. Bei Spannungsausfall ist über einen internen
Puffer noch soviel Energie vorhanden um die Daten auf der Speicherkarte zu sichern. Bei Beckhoff ist das immer mit Programmieraufwand verbunden, oder 
es müsste eine USV angebunden werden die das Sichern aktivert und dann den Rechner kontrolliert herunterfährt.

Hardware:
Die Siemens SPS Hardware ist auf jeden Fall ausgereifter. Einmal weil es diese schon länger gibt, und weil durch die hohe Verbreitung der Steuerungen evtl.
vorhandene Fehler eher gefunden und behoben werden.
Wir haben gerade ein Beckhoff Projekt gemacht bei dem Hardware ausgeliefert wurde die von der aktuellsten Software noch nicht unterstützt wurde. Da fragt man sich ob die Hardware überhaupt getestet wurde.
Dann verbuggte Beckhoff-Bibliotheken (Div 0 Fehler) - für meinen Geschmack wird da etwas wenig getestet bei Beckhoff.

Symbolische Programmierung:
Stelle ich bei Siemens auf symbolische Programmierung um interessieren mich auch keine Adressen mehr. Einen Datenbaustein kann man dann wie eine 
Struktur ansehen.
Was jedoch bleibt und besonders die Verwendung von Bibliotheken erschwert sind die FC/FB Nummern. Das stört mich bei Step 7 eigentlich am meisten.

Instanzen beobachten:
Geht bei Siemens mindestens seit Version 5.2. Das einzige was nicht geht, ist einen Multiinstanz-FB beobachten der sich mit anderen gleichen FBs den selben Instanz-DB teilt. Das geht bei TwinCat wirklich wesentlich eleganter und einfacher.


Gerade bei größeren Anlagen spricht aber eine Sache für Siemens: das Teil-laden von einzelnen Bausteinen.
Wenn ich in Step 7 meine Bausteine in AWL/FUP/KOP schreibe, habe ich die volle Kontrolle darüber was sich bei einer Programmänderung geändert hat und
welche Bausteine ich in die SPS laden muss. Bei Step7 SCL/Graph oder schlimmer noch CFC wird da viel zu viel im Hintergrund gemacht was ich nicht überblicken kann. Bei TwinCat in ST ist das ähnlich, zu Delta-Laden (oder wie das dort heißt) habe ich zumindest nicht 100% Vertrauen weil man nie so richtig weiß was da jetzt alles neu übertragen wird. 

Zur Visualisierung wie Reparatur schon schrieb: WinCCflex ist öfters mal nervig, aber schon ein recht mächtiges System. Die Target-Visu ist dagegen eher ein Spielzeug.


----------



## asci25 (17 Februar 2009)

Ja, natürlich meine ich Multi-Instanzen - Tschultigung.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wass mir am twincad übrigens auch sehr gut gefällt: Mann kann die Bausteine in Unterordner legen. Da kann man sich schöne Stukturen je nach Aufbau der Maschine anlegen. Bei Siemens geht das nur über festgelegte Nummernkreise. Das finde ich ein wenig unübersichtlicher. Das sollte man gerade bei größeren Anlagen nicht unterschätzen.


----------

